# Draining down boiler Aviano i684



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi from very Newbie owner of Aviano i684
As I understand it - everytime water boiler is drained down - it can refill from cold tank? has anybody fitted seperate stop/service valves onto the feed so you can drain down boiler but still keep water onboard in fresh water tank.
My thinking is that in the UK - very small risk of freezing the inboard fresh water tank - pipes etc but wouldn't want to risk damaging expensive boiler. 
Any views or comments much appreciated
Steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Personally I play safe and drain down everything when the frost threatens. The inboard water tank will freeze if left long enough with no heater on inside the van.

Trevor


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve!

It's not just the draining down of the boiler that's important. On many MHs the pipework is so exposed that any hint of water will soon freeze, just like at home. The sad thing is that there's no indication until the boiler is refilled and all the pipes leak because they're split.

If you are likely to use your MH through the winter, I would suggest that consensus leans towards keeping the inside of the MH warm. Some use fan heaters, some use oil-filled heaters. Some operate through plug-in timers, some through thermostats... 

If you wish to put your MH into hibernation for the winter, then a FULL drain-down is essential. This would include the emptying of boiler and tanks, with pipes being blown through and taps left open...

On a personal note, Auntie Sandra and I think it far easier to keep using Our Coral, right through the year. There's something strangely snug and satisfying in keeping warm and cosy during a howling gale and torrential rain!!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

barney2 said:


> Hi from very Newbie owner of Aviano i684
> As I understand it - everytime water boiler is drained down - it can refill from cold tank? has anybody fitted seperate stop/service valves onto the feed so you can drain down boiler but still keep water onboard in fresh water tank.
> My thinking is that in the UK - very small risk of freezing the inboard fresh water tank - pipes etc but wouldn't want to risk damaging expensive boiler.
> Any views or comments much appreciated
> Steve


Steve

Welcome to the forum,

Your Aviano I believe has all its pipework runs between the floors or internally, your layout is identical to ours inside and all our pipes etc are internal except for the waste outlet drain valve, you are correct in that it will refill when you drain down until you exhaust the supply from the tank.

The danger of fitting seperate valves is that you may forget to switch back and you run the boiler dry  I don't know if there is an overheat protection on the boiler.
Your van is geared up for German winters, give your dealer a ring he should be able to advise you what insulation etc you have, there are plenty on here who go skiing etc without to many problems with the waterworks freezing up

Our van got down to 4C inside, -12C outside and no problems last year.

Chris


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Chris, Unclenorm & Trevor for your replies - not sure how you thank people properly as new to using a forum.
Your comments are very much appreciated. 

We use the van every weekend but it is in storage and outside Monday to Friday - which was what I was concerned about, as we can't just nip and put an electric heater on or drain down, We have everything drained down now - and will probably leave it like that after your comments, we will just use a plastic container for water over the weekends. We have had the boiler get rid of the water already and put a peg on the switch to keep it up whilst we used the van.
We may go to the Alps at some point and have ordered a set of external blinds to help keep the van warm.

We looked at loads and loads of vans all over the country and the Burstner Aviano has proved to have been the right choice for us- very practical to live in and we are getting 28 to 30 mpg which is way above my expectations.
We have a few small niggling faults -but so far Discover at Darlington have been very good with their after sales service 
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve. 

Good luck with your future plans. By now, you will have realised just how wonderful this website forum is. It's packed full of folk with a huge wealth of experience and expertise. If you need an answer, just ask the question! :lol: 

If you wish to thank your new colleagues, click on the THANK button, top right of the post for which you wish to give thanks. Thanks!


----------

